# 1,000 pt redeemable trip???



## VentureForth (Nov 19, 2009)

The ad for the AGR Master Card says that "trip redemptions begin with just 1,000 miles on select routes" in their 8,000 point bonus for signing up with Mastercard, explicitly stating that you can have 4 R/T tickets. Then there is an asterisk and no explanation.

How can you book any of these 1,000 point trips???

Never mind. Finally found the chart here.

They don't make it easy, do they?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2009)

I see you found the chart for the special routes! 

Some aren't as good a redemption rate as others. But you could also go from northern California to San Diego on a combo of buses and trains - and get a great redemption rate for 1,000 points!  (Although it was semi-short, I redeemed 1,000 points for SAC-SAN - and got over 5¢/point!  )


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, even 3,000 pts to go from Lynchburg to Boston ain't bad...


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 19, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I see you found the chart for the special routes!
> Some aren't as good a redemption rate as others. But you could also go from northern California to San Diego on a combo of buses and trains - and get a great redemption rate for 1,000 points!  (Although it was semi-short, I redeemed 1,000 points for SAC-SAN - and got over 5¢/point!  )


If I wanted to go from OKJ to LAX via the SJ and bus, can I use the 1,000 award for the SJ and pay for the bus part?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> If I wanted to go from OKJ to LAX via the SJ and bus, can I use the 1,000 award for the SJ and pay for the bus part?


No - but the good thing is that the 1,000 point award includes the SJ *AND* the Thruway! 

I mis-posted.  I actually went SAC-LAX for 1,000 points! It involved


A Capitol Corridor train SAC-OKJ

A Thruway bus OKJ-SBA

A Surfliner SBA-LAX

And it was *ALL* for 1,000 points!


----------



## Rumpled (Nov 19, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> If I wanted to go from OKJ to LAX via the SJ and bus, can I use the 1,000 award for the SJ and pay for the bus part?


No need to pay for the bus, it's included in the 1000 point redemption.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for this posting - I just came on here looking for the answer to this, and voila!

Planning a Cali hop in the Spring, and this is a great way to save $54!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 8, 2010)

And the California trains seems to have a much better variety of on board chow than the rest of the system


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 8, 2010)

I've done SFC-LAX on the bus-train-bus for 1000 points. My next 1000 point trip is going to be to Oakland to Las Vegas. Can't ride any LD trains on this deal though. No CS, CZ or SSL even if the origin and destination are both in Calif.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 8, 2010)

I anticipated as much. The Starlight's time into LAX was a little on the iffy side even if on time, so I was planning on doing the earlier daytrip on the SJ that gets in during the 4pm hour.

Being that the SJ pretty much involves the longest hauls of the Amtrak Cali system, doesn't it have slightly nicer meal options than the others? I do recall a wide selection on the PS last Fall, but the hot meal options were all still basic heat and eat sandwiches.

This one has to be booked by phone, correct?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2010)

The Metropolitan said:


> This one has to be booked by phone, correct?


Yes - and no! 

As with any AGR redemption, if it does not involve any connections (such as OKJ-BFD), it could be done on line. But if it does involve connections (such as continuing on to LAX via Thruway), you would have to call.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 9, 2010)

The Metropolitan said:


> Being that the SJ pretty much involves the longest hauls of the Amtrak Cali system, doesn't it have slightly nicer meal options than the others? I do recall a wide selection on the PS last Fall, but the hot meal options were all still basic heat and eat sandwiches.


Someone posted the menu on here recently.

Basically SJ and CC share the same menu, although some items are not available on the SJ.

It's all microwaved.

Some favorite items are: Pot Roast Sandwich, Breakfast Burrito, Chicken Burrito, Chicken Wings, mini Pizza, fruit salad, Chicken Ceasar salad.

The slightly nicer thing about the California cafe car is that it is on the upper level, and it has some comfortable booths with individual lighting. It seems roomier than the cramped LL cafes on LD trains, or even the LD dining car. Way nicer than an Amfleet cafe. You'll see me in there sipping a cup of coffee for my entire commute. $1.50 is the lowest price of admission to the cafe car, and they give free refills!

After reading this thread, I began to make a mental list of some fun 1000 point trips I've either taken or want to:

- A long Thruway-only trip from Arcata to Martinez (by asking for a trip from Arcata to Richmond, and not using the train segment--in case you want the novelty of redeeming points for a bus ride).

- Redding to San Diego (665 miles for 1000 points!)

- "Poor man's Coast Starlight" - Oakland to SBA by bus, SBA to LAX by Pacific Surfliner

- Bay Area to Las Vegas (550 miles)

- Bay Area to Yosemite


----------



## Dan O (Jan 14, 2010)

I see an offer to obtain 1000 AGR points if I buy a ticket for $50 or more on the surfliner. That is appealing how much trip can I expect to redeem later for 1000 points?

And is there a time limit on getting those points redeemed? I have poked around a bit but the whole thing is not easy for me to understand.

Dan


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2010)

Dan O said:


> I see an offer to obtain 1000 AGR points if I buy a ticket for $50 or more on the surfliner. That is appealing how much trip can I expect to redeem later for 1000 points?And is there a time limit on getting those points redeemed? I have poked around a bit but the whole thing is not easy for me to understand.


As far as I can tell, 1,000 AGR points will just be added to your AGR account total. *These do not need to be used just in CA!*

But if you did want to use them in CA, you could go from northern CA to San Diego for 1,000 AGR points!


----------

